
Unity? Thanks, but no - darkduck
http://marcin.juszkiewicz.com.pl/2011/08/31/unity-thanks-but-no/
======
reemrevnivek
It's hard to state anything more meaningful than "It's different" when you've
invested less than 0.5 hours of evaluating the software, and are also running
a beta/alpha version of Ubuntu.

